# Pictures of husband with other women



## mzpeg (Mar 9, 2013)

Recently I found picture of my hubby and another woman on his phone. I confronted him and he says oh that was at a golf tournament and some of the wives came out to take pictures. Well I am a wife I have never be aware that we go to these thing also, and if they are there to take pictures how was it taken on your phone. (found another pic of him and another woman several years back and we worked it out) not sure how I am feeling. I am hurt and he says it is dumb for me to me upset. It is one of the guys he works with wife. Am I just thinking the wrong thing?


----------



## catfan (Jan 12, 2013)

Can he answer who's wife it is and you can figure out if his story is true? It could be just a fun picture and it means nothing, but it will surely help if you are sure.


----------



## I got this (Feb 25, 2013)

I would not do that to my wife nor would I call her stupid for caring. Its beyond the boundaries at my house.


----------



## headingthere (Mar 31, 2012)

There are apps you can download that allow you to tell date and exact location at which picture was taken. I can't give you a name because it's on my desk top and I'm far away from it for a few days, but I found it by googling. It's pretty amazing. However, I don't know if it works once you forward the pic; I always used it for pics that were sent to me directly [[under suspicious circumstances]].


----------



## mzpeg (Mar 9, 2013)

He told me whose wife but I just do not understand why he needs and picture of him and her. My picture is not on his phone at all


----------



## Adex (Aug 1, 2012)

I take pics with other girls sometimes at work and post them on facebook. My wife doesn't care because nothing's going on. No big deal and you're overreacting. The issue would be if something is going on between them.


----------



## KathyBatesel (Apr 26, 2012)

I am not able to tell if it's an overreaction or not. If this is something that a lot of his coworker's wives join them at, and he's never invited the OP, then no, it's not an overreaction.


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

A simple picture of am acquaitance or fried and your acting like you caught him in a motel room......Is it a suggestive picture, a group shot, something used to post to facebook, did a colleague send it because your hubby looked good? I think you are over reacting. Are there other things going on that make you so suspicious?


----------



## frozen (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Re: Pictures of husband with other women*



mzpeg said:


> Recently I found picture of my hubby and another woman on his phone. I confronted him and he says oh that was at a golf tournament and some of the wives came out to take pictures. Well I am a wife I have never be aware that we go to these thing also, and if they are there to take pictures how was it taken on your phone. (found another pic of him and another woman several years back and we worked it out) not sure how I am feeling. I am hurt and he says it is dumb for me to me upset. It is one of the guys he works with wife. Am I just thinking the wrong thing?


Mzpeg,

It's very disconcerting that your husband has events which other spouses attend but you are not aware of. 

Protect your marriage and be very involved with any events after regular business hours. Don't be afraid to ask questions and don't let him blow off your questions like you don't need to know, or it's nothing. 

You need to let everyone know in your husband's work life that you exist and are involved. You will attract some allies as well, in other wives at least, in matching up stories.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

mzpeg said:


> Recently I found picture of my hubby and another woman on his phone.



What kind of pic are you talking about? Were they kissing? Embracing? Arm around the shoulder? Just standing next to each other? Standing 10 feet from each other? Or what?

Your concerns can range anywhere from justifiable anger or delusional paranoia, depending on what you saw exactly.


----------



## dallasapple (Jun 20, 2012)

I agree not enough info..I have pictures of me and other men that have wives..That in of itself is not enough to say to be pissed about.Sometimes at an event you snap pictures of your self with the other various guest..male and female ..and its totally innocent just for memories no deeper than ..YEP ..theres me and "fill in the blank" and YEP there s me and "fill in the blank" and Yep there me and .....wait a minute who the heck is that cant remember their name LOL!!!!I think thats Johns brother...NO wait thats Sarahs dad LOL!!!


----------



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

I have a lot of male friends who are married and have a lot of pictures of me with them. My husband sees most of them as they get posted on Facebook and forums. There is nothing to hide and it's not an issue. Totally platonic and I haven't heard of any of my friends wives having a problem with it either. So unless there is something else triggering your insecurity/suspicion, I'd say you are overreacting to just a simple photo of coworkers.


----------



## frozen (Mar 5, 2012)

I would be inclined to agree about innocent photos except OP states that she just found out there ate spouses attending multiple events to which she was not invited or told about.


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

What are they doing in the pictures?? How are they posed?


----------

